# Looking for free-heel folk at Copper Mountain



## 1whitewattafoo (Nov 25, 2007)

Yo Luke, just a quick look of copper. Union creek= beginner area, American flyer chair and Timberline have cruisey green & blue runs, the Eagle is is mostly more of the same, the Super b is something like 8 or ten minutes and you get 2300 vert out of each lap. Don't bother really with anything else unless yer into bumps or there's a good freshie day! Oh do I have to be a telemarketing skier to join you??


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

Here's some copper free advice:
Super B: Lots of Vert. The place to make first tracks if there's any fresh.
Resolution Lift: The shit, pure and simple. Roll that shit, light that shit, smoke it.
Sierra Lift: not to bad.


----------



## paddle_luke (Apr 21, 2009)

thanks for the good tips, sounds like super b and resolution is the place to play. 
1whitewatafool... I'm no single sport snob so I'm game for meeting up for runs. shoot a pm for contract info, i should be there on tuesday through fiday (although I may try to hit A-basin on friday).
luke


----------



## Roy (Oct 30, 2003)

Spaulding Bowl and Copper Bowl are worth a ride and if they've got the free Cat skiing going, Tucker Mountain is the shit! I may be up there on the weekend (19-20).


----------



## paddle_luke (Apr 21, 2009)

free cat skiing... hell yah, now that is what i am talking about. although with all the clear and cold you all have been getting followed by if and any fluff... this combo has the making for some releases. what is the # for this areas avalanche conditions/ forcast?


----------



## 1whitewattafoo (Nov 25, 2007)

This thread should end . How do you delete it


----------



## slowstride (Jul 17, 2009)

copper bowl not open (only blackjack) = no cat skiing. spaulding is skiing ok, as is union peak. reso and alpine still a bit thin and mostly ungroomed = bumps. super b and the eagle/excelerator good for longish groomers. pray for snow! PS 4 copper passes for $220,or, today only, $99 for one at copper, one at wp, one at steamboat, see coppercolorado.com


----------

